# Food safety question



## jefespurg (May 6, 2014)

I put a 10 lb pork but on at 7am this am and it took till 3pm to get to an internal temp of 140. I just realized I had the smoker temp thermo in a bad spot giving me a higher reading than where the meat was actually cooking at. Now that I have my thermo in the right place I'm wondering if we should still eat this? Or if it could be spoiled? Thanks in advance for your advice!

Jefe


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2014)

If the meat is intact, contains the bone and no holes punched in or injection, there is little risk, especially if you washed and or added a salty Rub...JJ


----------



## jefespurg (May 6, 2014)

Thank you much! I did give it a good helping of rub  and sprayed it down with the slaughter house spray recipe I found on this forum.  I appreciate the quick response and look forward to eating this awesome looking dinner!

Jefe


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2014)

This info was added after you said it was boned out in your other post and I updated my first response here...

This situation falls into the risk category. When a piece of meat is de-boned any surface bacteria is then introduced to the cut areas and are then sealed in an oxygen free environment that is conducive to Toxin producing bacteria. These toxins can be very dangerous. The worst of these toxins is that which causes Botulism. If you washed the meat and applied rub in the area where the bone was the risk is greatly reduced. If it went in the smoker tied by the Butcher, there is a risk I would not take. The good news is toxins do not migrate into the meat and if you do not have it in a pan that collects the meat juices and are very careful, you can cut this area away, apply more Rub and finish the cook at least saving a good portion of you meal. Sorry to give bad news...JJ


----------

